# Reluctant Pheobe



## smoke665 (Feb 13, 2022)

Say hello to Phoebe. She's a little on the timid side, and not at all accustomed to the bright lights. We managed to get a couple test shots before she was out of there! Happy Valentines.



valentines 2022 -1 (1 of 1).jpg by William Raber, on Flickr



Valentines 202020220213_5422.jpg by William Raber, on Flickr


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 13, 2022)

Is this your new dog?  Very pretty face.


----------



## smoke665 (Feb 13, 2022)

SquarePeg said:


> Is this your new dog?  Very pretty face.



Thank you. Yes this is Phoebe, she's another rescue. Just a little over two, her first life wasn't the best as an outside hunting dog. She was extremely timid of humans, no idea what toys, playing, and inside life was about. She's so much different now than 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Jeff15 (Feb 13, 2022)

Very nice shots and a lovely dog.....


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 13, 2022)

She looks like an English Springer Spaniel mixed with Irish Red and White Setter.  Are you going to doggie dna?


----------



## jeffashman (Feb 13, 2022)

A beautiful puppers!


----------



## terri (Feb 13, 2022)

What a photogenic face!   I hope she gets used to the lights soon, she will be a charming subject.


----------



## smoke665 (Feb 13, 2022)

SquarePeg said:


> She looks like an English Springer Spaniel mixed with Irish Red and White Setter.  Are you going to doggie dna?



No she's a full blooded Brittany. As with all breeds there are variances in color, size, features, etc. She's on the small side for breed standard, but then again she was slightly malnourished and underweight.

@terri thank you. She's getting better by leaps and bounds, her real personality is starting to come out.


----------



## terri (Feb 13, 2022)

It's going to be interesting to watch her as she learns her new life is going to be so much better.   We'll want to see comparison shots between this one and next year at this time.   She'll be all smiles.


----------



## smoke665 (Feb 13, 2022)

@terri her foster mom (who was also Sadie's foster) follows the 3-3-3 guide. 3 days to get over being scared, 3 weeks to settle in, and 3 months to take over. We're at the 3 weeks mark and she's already started staking out her territory.


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 13, 2022)

smoke665 said:


> No she's a full blooded Brittany. As with all breeds there are variances in color, size, features, etc. She's on the small side for breed standard, but then again she was sl8ghtly malnourished and underweight.
> 
> @terri thank you. She's getting better by leaps and bounds, her real personality is starting to come out.





smoke665 said:


> @terri her foster mom (who was also Sadie's foster) follows the 3-3-3 guide. 3 days to get over being scared, 3 weeks to settle in, and 3 months to take over. We're at the 3 weeks mark and she's already started staking out her territory.


Pretty much the timeline when we rescued Harlie.  Now she’s my boss.


----------



## PJM (Feb 14, 2022)

Beautiful looking lady.


----------



## ivanz (Feb 14, 2022)

Nice shot of mans best friend.


----------



## CherylL (Feb 14, 2022)

Phoebe is photogenic.  Your lighting is so perfect.  And again with the full black background.  Hopefully Phoebe will relax as time goes on with her new home.


----------



## smoke665 (Feb 14, 2022)

CherylL said:


> Phoebe is photogenic.  Your lighting is so perfect.  And again with the full black background.  Hopefully Phoebe will relax as time goes on with her new home.



Thank you. Best investment ever was a 7' umbrella and diffusion cover. I'm sure Phoebe and I will get a lot of practice in studio 😁 As to backgrounds you really only need one, but I have three for convenience a white, gray and black. Using Dean Collins Chromazones method i can turn black to white, white to black or any shade of tonal range in between by altering the difference in the reflective reading of the background vs the subject. Adding gelled lights I can turn the background any shade I want. Adding textures is easy in PS using overlay blend. I've only bought a couple of specialty backgrounds in the last few years.


----------

